# Help with GCC Expert 24



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

OK...I got her in and installed the software, but this is my first cutter and I am lost.....I do not know how to get info from Corel to the printer. If anyone has any good instructions on setting this up, please let me know because I am having a heck of a time and need to get this thing cutting soon!!! Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

The first thing that you need to do is set up and install the driver for the Expert 24. You should have gotten a driver CD. From there you would set up the driver as a printer under windows (click on Printers and Faxes and then Add A Printer). Once you have your Expert 24 driver set up as a printer, all you need to is select print in Corel Draw under File. 

Important note: For the Expert 24 to recognize what you send from Corel Draw, you need to select your design, and under Outline Pen Tool set your pen width to .001 mm.

Did you receive any software with the cutter?


----------



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

Nick...Yes I received the Great Cut Software and the GCC installation disk, but had to download the drivers from GCC because I am running Vista. I tried to do what you said, but my computer is not recognizing the cutter when I try to add a printer. This stinks and I need to get this thing going. Any other suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I am not familiar with Vista. 

When you say its not recognizing the cutter, do you mean nothing happens when you send to printer from Corel?

Do you have it running via USB? 

It should have automatically set up a GCC usb port as well. 

Hopefully someone familiar with Vista will chime in.


----------



## SeanJB (Apr 21, 2009)

I wish I could help but I gave up until get a serial - usb adapter. I couldn't get it to work with my Vista 64 bit. I ended up hooking it up to my XP laptop. I am hoping the adapter works but if not then back to the drawing board and google search. If you figure it out i would love to know what you did.


----------



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey!! Just wanted to let you know that I got everything going and I am very happy with the Expert 24 thanks to the tech support from Ruthe at GCC......I have no idea what she did, but I am happy!!

Give them a call and she will get you up and going....They had to put some different drivers in mine other than what came with the machine. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## luischav3z (Mar 12, 2010)

What are those drivers? 
Im running vista too and would like to have them when the cutter arrives, I just ordered it


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

luischav3z said:


> What are those drivers?
> Im running vista too and would like to have them when the cutter arrives, I just ordered it


Please let us know. I want to document how you are able to get the cutter to work in Vista.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

I wish I could be more help, but I can't because Ruthe in the GCC tech. support took over my computer and installed all of the stuff I needed for Vista. I would give them a call and they will have you going quickly. The machine is awesome. I can't believe how detailed it cut. Only been using it a day or so, but I can see why people love these things.
GCC Tech support:909 718-0248

Good Luck!


----------



## luischav3z (Mar 12, 2010)

I found the drivers on the GCC website GCC LaserPro Laser Engraver, Vinyl Cutter and Printer

I would be needing the 64 bit for vista


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxLuke Addington (Mar 27, 2010)

There are 64bit drivers for XP, Vista & Windows 7 at
www.targettransfers.com/Downloads just underneth Plotter Cutter Drivers header.

Hope this helps and Good Luck
Luke


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Nick I'm running windows xp, Install the cutter as a printer, I can see it, but i'm sending something that I created on cadworkxlive and the cutter is not responding, I just got an error print job failed, what to do?
oh I have expert 24 with greatcut
Thank you


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I responded under another thread he started. 

Best Regards.


----------



## treoe (Mar 18, 2013)

Im having an issue with this item also. I got it from a friend and he didnt have the software that came with it all i have is the 32 bit and I need the 64bit. Also its been registered before so I cant even register the item in my name. PLease anyone can help me here get this machine up and running. Im using Illustrator cs6


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

The drivers and even the download of Greatcut are easy to come by, but if you do not have your voucher code, you will need to purchase another one from GCC.

I'd give GCC a call at 888 284-5211


----------



## treoe (Mar 18, 2013)

Nick Horvath said:


> The drivers and even the download of Greatcut are easy to come by, but if you do not have your voucher code, you will need to purchase another one from GCC.
> 
> I'd give GCC a call at 888 284-5211


So I have to pay more money they this isnt worth it. How much do I have to pay for it if Ive already paid for the machine


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

GreatCut Plotter Software: T&J Printing Supplies

There is also other software that can drive this cutter but I am not familiar with them....


----------



## myshirtfactory (Aug 7, 2014)

I need help guys!!!! I have a 2 color design and I am trying to figure out how to cut the colors separately with my GCC Expert 24". I don't have any of the fancy programs; just using the Great cut software that came with the cutter. Can anybody help?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

You will need a vector program unless the file is "cut ready".....


----------



## myshirtfactory (Aug 7, 2014)

I do have Inkscape. It was a free download. Can I use that? Also, my design is already in vector form. I have no problem cutting it at all. Just can't cut the colors separately.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I am sure you can.....But I have no idea how Inkscape works.....So can not help with that.....


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

When you look at the design in Great Cut do you see the different colors? 

If not, you can select the items to cut and use the color chart of the left side to change the color. Do that for the different colors.

When ready to actually cut use the File / Output selection. In the lower left corner of the Output screen you select the color of the element(s) to be cut. 

An alternate method is to select the items to cut then use File / Output and cut using the "Selected Items" option.


----------



## margieb (Dec 2, 2014)

I have GCC Expert 24. It came with an install disk, which installed correctly. When I tried to print the manual, I was re-directed to an internet file which was blank. I searched the internet for the manual and every site showed a blank page. Anyone know how to get a operating manual for me? I have contacted thru the internet GCC and the supplier I brought the cutter from and have not received any reponse from them.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

[media]https://www.jsisigns.com/jsisign.com/HowTos/Expert24usermanual.pdf[/media]


----------

